# Weiterbildung in Richtung SPS



## Mahlzeit86 (6 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich gerne im Bereich SPS und Visualisierung weiter bilden. Nach eifriger internet recherche habe ich ziemlich häufig  Siemens Step 7 und WinCC gelesen. Außerdem habe ich etwas vom SPS Techniker oder SPS Projekteur gelesen. 
Ich hatte schon in meiner Ausbildung kontakt mit Step7, bin gelernter Elektoniker Fachrichtung Betriebstechnik und gerade dabei meinen staatl. E-Techniker abzuschliesen. 

Habt ihr tipps zu Lehrgängen bzw. Software zum "rumspielen" daheim. Step7 Ist ja recht teuer. 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## bike (6 Dezember 2012)

Solltest du dir nicht zuerst die Frage beantworten:
Was will ich machen?

Ich habe ein Bekannte bei dem großen Arbeitsverhinderungsverein.
Die hat mich gefragt, warum alle bei denen wegen SPS Kursen / Schulungen nachfragen.
Nach dem 4. Bier wusste ich die Antwort:
Die wissen nicht, dass SPS Programmieren Arbeit ist, aber es klingt echt cool.


bike


----------



## Toki0604 (6 Dezember 2012)

@bike,
du bist ja wieder richtig zuvorkommend! 

@TE
bike hat recht mit der Aussage das viele eine falsche Vorstellung von dem Job als SPS-Programmierer haben.
Du hast eine Ausbildung als Elektroniker Betriebstechnik, machst gerade deinen Techniker.
Mich irritiert jetzt etwas die Tatsache das du googlen musstest um dich zu orientieren.
Aber zu deiner Frage:
Siemens ist sicherlich eine gute Wahl weil es sehr verbreitet ist. Bei http://www.sitrain.de findest du die 
verschiedenen Lernwege. Aber glaube mir, das ist als gesamtes ein Studium für sich. 
(Also nebenbei wird man kein SPS-Programmier in Vollzeit)
Ansonsten gibt es aber auch einige andere sehr gute Systeme auf der Basis Codesys. 
Schau dich alternativ vielleicht mal bei Beckhoff oder B+R um. 
Du könntest deine Wahl auch von der Firma deiner Wahl abhängig machen.
Informier dich was die für Standards haben und ...mach dein Ding.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## Mahlzeit86 (7 Dezember 2012)

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten.

Ich weiß das man richtige SPS Programmierung nicht so einfach mal nebenbei erlernen kann und das es richtige Arbeit ist. Die "Weiterbildung" wäre erstmal von rein privatem Interesse, da ich in meinem jetzigen Berufsfeld recht glücklich bin (Systemintegrator LON). Ich habe mich einfach mal nach Kursen und Lehrgängen umgeschaut und bin halt recht skeptisch gegenüber 2-Wöchigen Kursen die dann den Abschluss als SPS Techniker anpreisen. Wollte einfach mal wissen ob es neben den Kursen von Siemens noch vergleichbares gibt wo ihr empfehlen könntet.


----------



## Sinix (7 Dezember 2012)

Mahlzeit86 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich einfach mal nach Kursen und Lehrgängen umgeschaut und bin halt recht skeptisch gegenüber 2-Wöchigen Kursen die dann den Abschluss als SPS Techniker anpreisen.



In der Tat sind die Kurse meist recht gut und ein guter Einstieg, jedoch auch nicht ganz billig. Da bekommt man schon ne Kleinsteuerung für und kann zu Hause mit Handbuch und Forum Selbststudium betreiben. Wirkliche Kenntnis und Erfahrung fängt hier immer in der Praxis an. 



Mahlzeit86 schrieb:


> Wollte  einfach mal wissen ob es neben den Kursen von Siemens noch  vergleichbares gibt wo ihr empfehlen könntet.



Die meisten SPS-Hersteller bieten Kurse. Daneben gibt es auch unabhängige Schulungszentren, zu meiner Ausbildung habe ich selbst mal einen VHS-Kurs mitgemacht.

@Moderatoren 
@Martin Buchwitz
Vielleicht wäre das auch ein Thema für das SPS-Magazin


----------



## IBFS (7 Dezember 2012)

Allgemeine SPS-Kurse halt ich für sinnlos. Die SPSen der verschiedenen Hersteller sind viel 
zu unterschiedlich, als das man mit ein paar Kursstunden da einen Vorteil zieht.

Man lernt programmieren nur in der Zusammenarbeit mit erfahrenen Programmierern
und natürlich auch dann den jeweils firmeneigenen Programmierstil usw.

Wie gesagt, wochenlang Fahrstühle oder Ampeln zu programmieren nützt wenig, wenn 
man kein Gefühl für Technik/Technologie/Elektrik/Physik/Verfahrenstechnik hat. Das ist
für mich viel wichtiger und behindert in der Praxis die Neulinge viel mehr, als wenn man eine
bestimmte Funktion oder einen bestimmten SPS-Befehl nicht kennt denn dafür gibt es
Handbücher und Infoschriften. Handbücher für "Technische Gefühlsbildung" habe ich hingegen
noch nicht gesehen.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Allgemeine SPS-Kurse halt ich für sinnlos. Die SPSen der verschiedenen Hersteller sind viel
> zu unterschiedlich, als das man mit ein paar Kursstunden da einen Vorteil zieht.
> 
> Man lernt programmieren nur in der Zusammenarbeit mit erfahrenen Programmierern
> ...



sicherlich hast du recht, aber irgendwo muß man ja mal anfangen, um einen Neuling
in einer Software einzuführen und deren Syntax mal grob zu umreißen, kann ein
Kurs mehr als nützlich sein. Der Rest kommt nur bei der Arbeit mit richtigen Projekten.

Welche Firma hat so viel Freiraum, das Sie ein guten Programierer mit einen Neuling
hinsetzt und eine "UND" Vergknüpfung erklärt.


----------



## Sinix (7 Dezember 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Allgemeine SPS-Kurse halt ich für sinnlos.



Dagegen argumentiere ich, dass solch ein Kurs auf den Schüler zurecht geschneidert ist und in kurzer Zeit
ein gutes Getting Started gibt, für dass du ggf. Wochenlang Handbücher wälzen oder den erfahrenen Programmierer 
nerven musst. Weniger Anfängerfehler bei den Basics auch noch, 
wenn ich dran denke das ich am Anfang aus Unwissenheit immer den gesamten Bausteinordner nebst Systemdaten in die CPU gedonnert habe,aua aua. 
Im übrigen hat der TE ja derzeit noch keinen erfahrenen Programmierer an seiner Seite. 



IBFS schrieb:


> IBFS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die SPSen der verschiedenen Hersteller sind viel
> ...


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Dezember 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Handbücher für "Technische Gefühlsbildung" habe ich hingegen noch nicht gesehen.


und genau da liegt das Problem. Programmieren kann im Prinzip fast jeder lernen, es ist das Werkzeug. Softwareentwicklung ist was anderes, das kann man entweder von vorneherein, noch bevor man S7 anfasst, oder man lernt es im Verlauf seiner Tätigkeit. Ob man das dann als Arbeit empfindet, so wie der Kollege Bike, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------

